# Culinary Recommendations



## stevenyu963 (Aug 26, 2020)

Hello I'm new here and I'm looking for culinary threads and topics to look to แทงบอลเว็บนอก
I want to start my career in cooking and I look forward to any recommendations regarding to all the details about learning how to cook. ประวัตินักกีฬาฟุตบอล
Do I have to take any exam to get appropriate license needed to be a good chef? พนันบอลออนไลน์
What are some of the standard tests that can qualify as a good chef and what are some of the best culinary schools out there? ผลบอลlivescore7m


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Most people will tell you to get an entry level job in a restaurant first and see if it suits you. The work is physical, very physical and fast. Usually that's what gets people. So see if you like it first. Then decide on your career path.


----------

